
Should Software Engineers Care About Ethics? - maecapozzi
https://digitalculturist.com/should-software-engineers-care-about-ethics-8b1d98a62b66
======
klez
> Engineers should develop a shared set of ethics that they can turn to when
> they are asked to build something illegal or unethical

Absolutely!

> Software should be regulated

This is a bit of a stretch. Or at least, it should be expanded upon a bit.

I agree that certain classes of software should be regulated (biomedical,
avionics, self driving cars) and, mostly, already are.

But to regulate _all_ software seems a bit of an excessive reaction. Also
because this may lead to really unpleasing consequences wrt free software (as
much as trusted computing was threatening to do at the time).

------
ada1981
Yes.

